# Looking for a good PLC simulator



## smeric28 (Nov 16, 2009)

electricnewf said:


> I'm really interested in learning how to program PLCs. I've tried two simulators over the past months but they have a steep learning curve.
> 
> Are there any simulators/books that you've used and can recommend? I've used Logixpro AB SLC-500 sim, and Tri-PLC. I like Logixpro better because it has actual labs to test rather than just writing code.
> 
> Greatly appreciated



The best simulator i've ever found was the real thing. you can get a micrologix 1000 off of ebay for less than 100 bucks and you can get a demo version of rslogix 500 for free (it's limited the number of lines you can write) you just have to google for it. you need a serial port and a programming cable, you can get the cable off of ebay for like 20 bucks (you can buy a knock-off i think they work ok). it has a 9 pin D connecor to a small round connector kinda looks like an old ps2 mouse port for programming micrologix processors. the cool part about this is it let's you get experienced connecting to the plc. (often this is the hardest part to get setup). you don't need to connect any actual hardware to the plc you can have the program react to is own outputs and just use bits instead of inputs. I would recommend learnin AB if you work in the US they use it everywhere. I like other vendors products better but AB is still the common demoniator. For practice programs, Write 2 ladders. The first one should be the actual program as if you were doing this for real. Use the second part to simulate your hardware response. You have to run the program to really learn things. I write code all the time i'm sure will work untill i run it and realize i did something stupid :whistling2:. 

Lastly feel free to pm me with any questions, i do a lot of plc programming and have use almost everbodys hardware at one point or another. Or just post a new thread i like to contribute to these forums and welcome the opportunity


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Contact your vendor. They have them available for the asking. You cannot keep them, but you can use them for training.
If you do not work where PLC's exist, I don't know.


----------

